# question about Navarre Pier?



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i have read post about people going out and spearfishing around navarre pier,so i am taking that it is legal to do that? am i missing something? i thought that "according to florida laws" it was not legal to spearfish around a public swimming area or from a public beach. don't get me wrong i am not griping about it. because if it is legal i am going to go and give it a try myself. reading the fla regs can get a bit confusing to say the least and i just want to make sure before i go.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>The old pier was damaged by Hurricane Ivan in 2004. There are sections missing. Thus, the pier is not being used.</H1><P class=marginMidSide><P class=marginMidSide>







<H1 class=marginMidSide></H1><H1 class=marginMidSide>Work begins on Navarre pier </H1><DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2></H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">April 20, 2009 12:15 PM</DIV><DIV id=v_player></DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide">Dusty Ricketts, Florida Freedom Newspapers </DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

NAVARRE BEACH, FL - In a move many local anglers have been waiting years for, work has begun on a new fishing pier. 

Santa Rosa County fishermen have been without a useable pier of their own since September 2004, when Hurricane Ivan wrecked the previous one. Hurricane Dennis followed a year later and damaged it beyond repair. 

Construction crews have begun demolishing the ramp connecting the entrance building to the Navarre Beach pier and will begin constructing the new ramp when that job is finished. The new pier will be built about 200 feet east of the old one. 

"We're on the fast track here," said Santa Rosa County Commissioner Gordon Goodin. 

Construction on the new pier is expected to begin soon after the new ramp is built. It will be 1,500 foot long, or about 600 feet longer than the previous pier, and is designed to better withstand storm surges. 

The pilings and other pieces of new pier are being fashioned now in Alabama, Goodin said. 

St. Augustine-based Ed Waters and Son Contracting was selected for the job in March and has received all the necessary permits. The company has built the fishing pier at Jacksonville Beach, which was used as the template for the new Navarre Beach pier. 

Santa Rosa County Engineer Roger Blaylock said some electrical work was done earlier this month. Goodin said the county might host a groundbreaking ceremony of sorts when the new pier's first piling is driven into the ground.

Construction is expected to take one year. The parking lot north of the new pier has been fenced off so Ed Waters and Son can house materials and equipment needed for the work.</DIV><INPUT id=realstory type=hidden value="Work begins on Navarre pier ">


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Orion, i am aware of the pier being damaged and that a new one is being built. i just thought that in florida that spearfishing from the beach or a public beach was a no-no.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 800px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD colSpan=2><TABLE id=Table7 style="WIDTH: 763px; HEIGHT: 71px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 summary="Top Navigation" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 665px; HEIGHT: 41px"><TABLE id=Table4 style="FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 658px; HEIGHT: 40px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 27px" vAlign=center align=middle>eMap </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><BR clear=all></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 142px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffcc" vAlign=top align=left><DIV id=left-box-global>FWC Home Rules and Regulations Boating Regulations Captive Wildlife <A class=button title="Nonnative Regulations" href="http://myfwc.com/RulesandRegs/Rules_Nonnative.htm">Conditional and
Prohibited Species</A> Fishing - Freshwater Fishing - Saltwater Hunting <A class=button title="Proposed Rule Changes" href="http://myfwc.com/RulesandRegs/Rules_Proposed.htm">Proposed Rule
Changes</A> Ch. 68, F.A.C. Florida Statutes Florida Constitution 







 </DIV></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 659px" vAlign=top><TABLE style="WIDTH: 659px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2><A name=top></A><P class=breadcrumb>FWC Home : Rules & Regulations : Saltwater Fishing Regulations : Spearing </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><H1>Spearing</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE style="FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 210px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right" vAlign=top>
<TABLE class=quickclicks style="BORDER-LEFT: #cccc99 2px solid; WIDTH: 200px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cccc99"><P class=BodyLarge>Highlights</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Marine Fisheries Home</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Hot Topics in Marine Fisheries</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Advisory Boards, etc.</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Regulations</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Commercial Fisheries Info</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Licenses and Permits</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Artificial Reefs</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Trap Retrieval & Debris Removal</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Fishing Resources</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Research</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Outreach & Education Programs</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>News and Events</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeedd>Publication(s) Search & Order</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=Body>*Spearing *is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."<P class=Body>*Spearfishing* is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."<P class=Body>The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species that are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed that are managed by the Commission, and those species not managed by the Commission, may be harvested by spearing.<UL class=Body><LI>Billfish (all species) <LI>Spotted eagle ray <LI>Sturgeon <LI>Manta ray <LI>Sharks <LI>Bonefish <LI>Tarpon <LI>Goliath Grouper <LI>Snook <LI>Blue Crab <LI>Nassau grouper <LI>Spotted seatrout <LI>Red drum <LI>Weakfish <LI>Stone Crab <LI>Pompano <LI>African pompano <LI>Permit <LI>Tripletail <LI>Lobster <LI>Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean) </LI>[/list]<P class=Body>You *may NOT *spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:<UL class=Body><LI>Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited. <LI>*Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed*. <LI>Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea ? except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline. <LI>In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line. <LI>For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law (listed above). <LI>In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Environmental Protection, Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) </LI>[/list]<P class=Body>Fishermen who catch and/or sell fish harvested by spearing are subject to the same rules and limitations that other anglers in the state are required to follow. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><P class=BodyCenter><P class=BodyCenter>Top of page<P class=BodyCenter></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 19px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d6d4c7" colSpan=2><P class=BodyCenterSmall>Our mission: Managing fish and wildlife resources for their long-term well-being and the benefit of people. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left colSpan=2><DIV align=center><DIV align=left><TABLE id=table3 style="WIDTH: 800px; HEIGHT: 54px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 99px; HEIGHT: 20px"><P class=Footer></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 550px; HEIGHT: 20px" vAlign=top><P class=Footer align=center>Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission
Farris Bryant Building ? 620 S. Meridian St. ? Tallahassee, FL
32399-1600 ? 850-488-4676 
Contact FWC ? Technical Help ? Copyright © 1999-2009 State of Florida ? Site Map
EEO/AA/ADA ? Privacy Statement ? Advertising Statement & Disclaimer</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 106px; HEIGHT: 20px" vAlign=top><P class=Footer align=left></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>so my understanding is, if you swim out over 100 yards(300 feet) you can spearfish from the beach. AND since the old pier is not being used anymore spearing there is ok.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the rules you posted:

*You may NOT spearfish within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed*.

Stay 100 yards away from the beach and you'll be OK. Public fishing is not currently allowed from the Navarre pier, so no problem spearfishing next to it - as long as you remain 100 yds from the beach. That's the way I interpret it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

The Navarre "fishing" pier is NOT a fishing pier anymore. It is OFF LIMITS to everyone on top. Saying that, I would bet my paycheck that Orion is correct. Stay 100 yards off the beach and have at it.....


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

that is the way i understand it , so Look out fishies:hungry


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

we used to go out there all of the time a spearfish, not much to kill out there, and we have came out of the water with some sheepshead and guns and actuall talked to fwc guys and the src police officers and no one has ever complained. i have asked to police and fwc officers multiple times while out there and they all gave me a go ahead. they would be handing out tickets everyday if it was illegal because there are people outhere spearfishing several times a week. 

its a pretty cool place to free dive, if you go all the way out to the end on the west side there is some rocks and pillings fallen down and it holds fish some times. good luck.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. i just want to make sure i am not going to get into any trouble. plus since my boat is busted up, i don't have many places to get some fresh meat untill i can rebuild it. i'll give it a try anyway. sheephead ,flounder, something, just got to go.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck. Didn't see anything to shoot when I was out there a week ago


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

saw a HUGE spadefish and about half a dozen black snappers that were good size while I was snorkling out there today. If I would have had a spear Im confident I could have taken them all.


----------



## hedden2005 (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I had seen that much when I was out there with my gun! lol Just the big sea turtle and those monster sting rays! It was still fun to free dive though!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I was told several years ago that the old pier (prior to Ivan) rubble was about 250 yards southwest of the now old pier. Had a friend that would kayak out there and dive on it all the time.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah just go out a 100 yards and you will be fine, the 250 rubble is covered up now but a great dive chunk the turttle is out their so have fun kill some fish ohh watch out for the hammerhead but he is cool


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i wasn't able to get out there this past weekend like i wanted too. my cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident saturday in brunswick, ga. so i have been doing family stuff. funeral is tomorrow so i won't get to go this weekend either. i am PISSED about it so that hammerhead better stay clear:blownaway heres to you cuz:toast


----------

